# Latest list of vets near channel ports.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keith Chesterfield has very kindly updated the list, which can be found in the Members Motorhoming Guides as usual.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-627484.html#627484

Dave


----------

